# Shifting Issue



## mpr3369 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm in the process of replacing my motor in my 2005 650V2. Got it in and running but it doesn't want to shift. What is the best way to adjust the linkage? Is there any tricks I should know about? I took the shifter off the old motor and tried to put it on the new one in the same place. I hooked the linkage up and the motor seems stuck in gear. I tried pulling and pushing the shifter knob but it doesn't seem to want to move. If the secondary clutch is too tight would it cause this problem. I can move the clutches and the yoke on the back of the motor while I'm pulling on the shifter and it still doesn't want to move. Any ideas????? Any help is appreciated my bikes been down almost 2 years and I'm dying to get it goin. Thanks Mike








__________________


----------



## mpr3369 (Feb 11, 2012)

No one has any ideas?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there's only 1 or 2 people I know of here that would have that answer.. 1 hasnt been online much this week.. I'll see if I can find him.


----------



## mpr3369 (Feb 11, 2012)

I figured it out. It was WAY outta alignment. It works great now. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

glad you got it fixed


----------

